# A secret ritual of basses? :)



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

I've observed many times a certain thing basses (and only them, but they almost always) do at group-curtain-calls. 

When the group is going back behind the curtain, or off the stage if they keep the curtain up, they remain for last and pat at least one other cast member in the back.

Seen this in numerous dvd's and also live performances.

If there's two or more basses in a performance, the lowest one does it (Grand Inquisitor, Commodore).

Is it some kind of secret ritual or what? Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Hah, never noticed that, will keep an eye out in the future. Maybe it's because basses just tend to be larger people and it's just kind of natural to do that (similar to how it feels natural to pat a young child on the head).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe it's body language for the top guy always leaves last


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sieglinde said:


> Is it some kind of secret ritual or what? Has anyone else noticed this?


Some kind of Sarastro Freemason bass thing, do you think?


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

It's especially creepy when the show's villain does this with a jovial smile...


----------

